# catfishing the LMR



## mountaineer (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wanted to know if anyone knows if the LMR has any good catfishing opportunities. I live near Xenia and fish the LMR often. I do well on smallies but would like to know if it would be worth the time to try for some cats. I fish out of a yak and would enjoy a chance to catch some decent channels. thanks.


----------



## Diamondback (Jul 29, 2004)

My son and I were fishing outside fo Xenia in the LMR once for catfish using cut bait and slip bobbers. I hooked a 7lb channel and had one break my 17lb. test line trying to keep it out of a log jam. I was using methods out of the In-Fisherman catfish handbook. We went a few other times, but that was the ony time we caught any.


----------



## mountaineer (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I will definitely give it a try. That one fish you landed was all I needed to hear to pursue my quarry. Thanks again.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the lower you get in the river the better the fishing gets for the cats, the upper river is great for channels though, if you dont get bit move, there are tons of fish just look for the active ones. the flathead pop. is ok in the upper river, it picks up around ft. ancient and there are areas they get pretty large, however the pop. is not as high as some other rivers so please release them! as a side note, you can catch cats on anything in the river, throw jig-n-pigs or swimbaits close to cover and you can catch them, even buzzbaits once or twice: cutbait, gills, skippies, mooneye or shad is the most effective though


----------



## mountaineer (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I definitely don't plan on keeping any shovels for any reason. A channel or two would be alright though. I"m going today to give it a shot. see you later


----------

